# Simone France Says no eye cream on eye lids



## Denicelpz (May 4, 2006)

Hello guys I wanted to place this thread because I see alot of threads on eye creams.But I read that Simone France says never to put eye cream on the lids of the eye's or it would make them swollen.I dont know if this is true or not.What do you think?By the way Simone France is a French born skin care expert with her own skin care line.


----------



## ilafa (May 4, 2006)

I think you can't just say that for all eye creams. They don't have the same ingredients and they are usually normal face creams in smaller packaging for higher price. Usually the skin on eye lids is thin and sensitive, sometimes dry so you MUST put sth hydrating with SPF on.


----------



## blackmettalic (May 5, 2006)

I think it is the context that matters. I mean I wouldn't recommend a thick eye cream on your lids during the day (esp. if you were putting primer and eyeshadow, etc. on), but during the night I don't see a problem.


----------



## patsluv (May 5, 2006)

I always put my eye cream on the eye lids without any problems. I think without hydrating the eye lids could become crepey faster.


----------



## Retro-Violet (May 5, 2006)

i always put eye cream on my lids. if i dont they get really dry. but so far, nothing bad has happened when i put it on and ive been using eye cream for years.


----------



## Jennifer (May 5, 2006)

i've heard this before, too, but i do it and i have no problems  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautynista (May 5, 2006)

If you're not experiencing any sensitivity issues then why not! i always use some kind of eye treatment on the lids..especially during the day, something with SPF in it.


----------



## SierraWren (May 5, 2006)

I always use eye cream on my lids too---during the day,something with SPF in it, and at night, just a regular eye cream. They'd feel terribly dry if I didn't.


----------



## hgoff79 (May 6, 2006)

I never use eye cream on my lids. I use it where crow's feet would be, underneath, and on my brow bone. That's it.


----------

